# The AM3 Club



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 25, 2009)

I wanted to create a thread that will discuss:
-best CPU overclocks
-inform users of what ram offers the best performance
-best featured, overclocking motherboards
-best cooling solutions be it air or otherwise
and overall a place were folk can discuss their AM3 experiences that would help others to:
-how to achieve stability
-post bios settings to show others how to overclock
-etc

When posting your Bios Setup use the format below or similar format applicable to your bios: (wording may differ from one make/model to another)



> *MB Make and Model:
> Name of CPU:*
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio:
> ...



*Time Frame:*
Phenom II X4 910 	 2.6GHz 	 8MB 	 Deneb 	 AM3 	 Feb, 2009 
Phenom II X4 925 	 2.8GHz 	 8MB 	 Deneb 	 AM3 	 Feb, 2009 
Phenom II X4 945 	 3.0GHz 	 8MB 	 Deneb 	 AM3 	 Apr, 2009


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I wanted to create a thread that will discuss:
> -best CPU overclocks
> -inform users of what ram offers the best performance
> -best featured, overclocking motherboards
> ...



Hey man. Have you seem that Gigabyte board anywhere yet? The Asus board supports AM3, but it is NOT DDR3. It is currently available.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 25, 2009)

They actually have it up on their website complete with manual download, etc.  IMO, it's only a matter of time before it's made available.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 27, 2009)

Taking a quick peep at the manual I was pleasantly surprised that Jetway did their own benchmark review and posted the results.  If you want to see all of them you will have to download the manual.  However here are the gaming results.

*AMD PhenomⅡ 940
DRAM: DDR II 1066 1GB*2
VGA Card: onboard(HD3300)
OS: winxp+sp3 (en)*
UT2003 Benchmark (flyby/botmatch) 19.496958/134.963776/251.091202/135.045868
Quake3 DEMO1 /DEMO2 FPS 619.4/62.07
DOOM 3 FPS 95.0
Super Pi (1M) Second 22.96s
CPUZ System / CPU Clock 3000.3MHZ


*CPU: AMD AM3 925
DRAM: DDR III 1333 1GB*2
VGA Card: onboard(HD3300)
OS: winxp+sp3 (en)*
UT2003 Benchmark (flyby/botmatch) 28.933/131.817/244.0370/131.8953
Quake3 DEMO1 /DEMO2 FPS 616.6/608.0
DOOM 3 FPS 98.6
Super Pi (1M) Second 24.360
CPUZ System / CPU Clock 2800.4MHZ


----------



## hooj (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm raring to go AM3 !


----------



## Silverel (Jan 27, 2009)

Any idea which model of the DDR3 procs will be the BE?


----------



## KBD (Jan 27, 2009)

good idea. even though i dont own an AMD CPU right now but i'm an AMD supporter and most likely will be going AM3 on my next upgrade during the 2nd half of this year.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 27, 2009)

Silverel said:


> Any idea which model of the DDR3 procs will be the BE?



Hmm, I haven't come across anything yet.  I would guess it would be either the 945 or 950 unless they have something else planned.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 31, 2009)

The Phenom II X4 945 3.0GHz 8MB Deneb AM3 looks impressive. 
Here is the *Asus M4A79 Deluxe *based on the Socket AM2+. So Asus is releasing both AM3 and AM2+ based mobo's.
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=021337&cid=MB.350

*Asus M4A79 Deluxe*
http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=789&l4=0&model=2764&modelmenu=2


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 31, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Taking a quick peep at the manual I was pleasantly surprised that Jetway did their own benchmark review and posted the results.  If you want to see all of them you will have to download the manual.  However here are the gaming results.
> 
> *AMD PhenomⅡ 940
> DRAM: DDR II 1066 1GB*2
> ...



That is useless info. They are running the Proc's at different speeds and the memory too... Would be nice to see the processors at the same speed and the memory both sitting at 1066.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 31, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That is useless info. They are running the Proc's at different speeds and the memory too... Would be nice to see the processors at the same speed and the memory both sitting at 1066.



I didn't find this useless at all. 
-This is not a full bloom review
-The speed between processors are fine.  We are talking about 2 different CPUs here. One that can use DDR2 & DDR3 and one that can only use DDR2.  Therefore, even if speeds were the same *that would be useless* when comparing DDR2 and DDR3 based setups.

It will be interesting to see what the results are once a full bloom review is released for public view.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 31, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I didn't find this useless at all.
> -This is not a full bloom review
> -The speed between processors are fine.  We are talking about 2 different CPUs here. One that can use DDR2 & DDR3 and one that can only use DDR2.  Therefore, even if speeds were the same *that would be useless* when comparing DDR2 and DDR3 based setups.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what the results are once a full bloom review is released for public view.


Benching identical systems with 2 x Phenom II's at the same speed w/ one running 4GB of DDR2-1066 and 4GB of DDR3-1333 is probably the best way to determine whether jumping to DDR3 is worth the time and money right now. I think CPU's need to be the same speed. Ram on the other hand is a different story.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm waiting on the X3 720BE release. It's already advertised on a UK website at £130, hopefully I'll be able to afford one by then


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 31, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Benching identical systems with 2 x Phenom II's at the same speed w/ one running 4GB of DDR2-1066 and 4GB of DDR3-1333 is probably the best way to determine whether jumping to DDR3 is worth the time and money right now. I think CPU's need to be the same speed. Ram on the other hand is a different story.



I disagree.  It's better to:
1st obtain results from it's standard clock. 
2nd obtain results from it's safest OC on Air.  

We are benchmarking platforms not CPUs.  Now if you could use a PII 940 with DDR3 1600 ram, that's another story.  The PII 925 would have to use DDR2 and compare it to the PII 940 at the same clock rate not the other way around.

If I am not mistaken, this is what the PII DDR3 capable CPUs are:
AMD Phenom II X4 925 is 2.8GHz, 8MB Cache
AMD Phenom II X4 910 is 2.6GHz, 8MB Cache
AMD Phenom II X4 810 is 2.6GHz, 6MB Cache
AMD Phenom II X4 805 is 2.5GHz, 6MB Cache
AMD Phenom II X3 720 is 2.8GHz, 7.5MB Cache
AMD Phenom II X3 710 is 2.6GHz, 7.5MB Cache

The PII DDR2 only CPUs are:
Phenom II X4 920........................2.8 GHz.....4x 512 KB.....6 MB.....1.8 GHz.....14x.....0.875 - 1.5 V.....125 W 	
Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition.......3.0 GHz.....4x 512 KB.....6 MB.....1.8 GHz.....15x.....0.875 - 1.5 V.....125 W


----------



## Super XP (Feb 1, 2009)

I understand your point but this is why CPU's should be benched with identical speeds. Whether one needs to be OC’ed to match the other of visa versa. 

The same applies when benching the Phenom II vs. the new Core i7 or the older Core 2, they should be benched at the same speed.

But for RAM we have no choice because DDR2 runs tighter latencies where as DDR3 runs faster overall raw speed with higher latencies. I am not sure if either one compensates each other in order to get almost identical platforms but in my opinion this is fair benchmarking.

Just a note:
New AM3 based CPU’s have Dual-IMC’s DDR2-1066 and DDR3-1333 and run at 2,000MHz Hyper Transport Speed. So the AM3 CPU should be a little faster than the AM2+ CPU on a AM2+ based platform.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 1, 2009)

I agree with both of you heh.

To get an idea on whether DDR3 is better than DDR2 you need to use the same CPU clocked to the same speed, so any performance gain will be solely based on the RAM.

To get an idea which chip is better, run at stock, then highest OC.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 1, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I agree with both of you heh.
> 
> To get an idea on whether DDR3 is better than DDR2 you need to use the same CPU clocked to the same speed, so any performance gain will be solely based on the RAM.
> 
> To get an idea which chip is better, run at stock, then highest OC.


*I clearly wanted to take the CPU speed out of the equation.*
That is what I was trying to explain, thanks. Though I do think the overall system platform as a whole will benefit in overall performance with faster memory but higher latencies vs. lower latencies and slower ram speed. I can see the Phenom II scaling very well with DDR3-1600 to DDR3-2000 vs. DDR2’s max 1200MHz though you will have to manually adjust the bios to make sure the ram is running at that high speed and compensating to make sure the Phenom II does not because it’s not supported.

I’ve run 4GB of DDR2-800 vs. DDR2-1000 vs. DDR2-1066 vs. DDR2-1200 on my earlier Phenom X4 9850 OC’ed to 2.75 GHz. I’ve had to adjust the HTT and NB speed to make sure the Phenom ran stable. 

After doing a series of CPU, Ram and Hard Drive Benchmarks via Sis Sandra Soft 2008 sp1 I’ve notices that I did not get that much of a Ram performance increase but the CPU performance increase was really great. It just seems to me Phenom I & II’s scale very well with higher speed ram for better overall system performance.

And this is what I think EastCoasthandle meant. I think?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 1, 2009)

The problem is you can never have a pure CPU test.  AM3 CPUs use a DDR3 memory controller while the other doesn't. AM3 offer more cache, the other doesn't.  There are way to many disparities to expect any tangible meaning when comparing AM2+ to AM3 at the same clock speed.  What you are doing is testing platforms not CPUs which can be interpreted incorrectly as CPU results.

That's why it's more important to gather data 1st:
1. Get the results at stock speed
2. Get the best overclock and obtain results
3. When using AM3 get the highest ram possible, using the lowest latency possible
4. etc


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 1, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I agree with both of you heh.
> 
> To get an idea on whether DDR3 is better than DDR2 you need to use the same CPU clocked to the same speed, so any performance gain will be solely based on the RAM.
> 
> To get an idea which chip is better, run at stock, then highest OC.



This pretty much wraps up what I was saying.  You can't view running the same clock speeds between CPUs as a test between CPUs but a test between platforms.  Again, if you want to know what a PII 925 does against a PII 940 at the same clock speed both would need to use AM2+ platforms. Not the other way around.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 1, 2009)

that asus board shall be mine!!! *clenches fist and screamz* man i cant wait to get some screaming dast ddr3


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2009)

AM3 motherboards are rumored to be out tomorrow.  Not sure how true that is but we will see in less then 24 hours.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> This pretty much wraps up what I was saying.  You can't view running the same clock speeds between CPUs as a test between CPUs but a test between platforms.  Again, if you want to know what a PII 925 does against a PII 940 at the same clock speed both would need to use AM2+ platforms. Not the other way around.


I agree that we should be testing platforms. But we both know once the CPU's in those platforms have different speeds it will indead sway the benchmarks. The same thing applies with graphics, the faster the CPU core clock the better graphics cards scale in performance.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

*More AM3 with DDR3 to come in April*
http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=11880&Itemid=35

Slow DDR3 performance with the newer AM3 based CPU's and chipset combos. I think AMD might delay a little longer just so they can tweak the AM3 platform.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 8, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I'm waiting on the X3 720BE release. It's already advertised on a UK website at £130, hopefully I'll be able to afford one by then



thats what i was gonna do plus i dont really need a board with crossfire or sli but i might get a board that can do that hybrid sli coz i have a gtx260 save a lot of power that way

although if the amd boards are better, damn im confused  

if i get the x3 ill be able to afford a board and cpu for under £200 which is a nice upgrade
everything else can stay in my pc


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

Nvidia will have a hard time beating AMD's uncoming Dragon based chipset. I think Nvidia is too involved with building there own x86 CPU even though they will never get a licence from Intel to acually be able to sell it to anybody.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I agree that we should be testing platforms. But we both know once the CPU's in those platforms have different speeds it will indead sway the benchmarks. The same thing applies with graphics, the faster the CPU core clock the better graphics cards scale in performance.


Between different platforms speeds don't matter IMO.  We really don't need to see that having higher speed DDR3 and CPU is faster then lower speed DDR2 and CPU.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Between different platforms speeds don't matter.  We really don't need to see that having DDR3 is faster then DDR2.


O.K. I didn't know that. We learn something  new everyday. In some cases DDR2 outperforms DDR3, but overall DDR3 is superior to DDR2.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 8, 2009)

how come they need to get a license from intel?
license are non transferable so they cant just buy a company up

amd and intel license goes back to the 80s thats how they have one

but is it like intel own the right to making cpus?


----------



## RevengE (Feb 8, 2009)

When is the 950 at 3.1ghz coming out? I want one with an AM3 board!


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> how come they need to get a license from intel?
> license are non transferable so they cant just buy a company up
> 
> amd and intel license goes back to the 80s thats how they have one
> ...


Intel owns x86 this is why Nvidia is waisting there time. I don't think Intel needs more competition. If it wasn't for IBM forcing Intel to let AMD use the x86, Intel would have had a massive monopoly.
*Nvidia is trying to make an x86 chip *
With no licence, this is going to be fun to watch 
By Charlie Demerjian 
Friday, 6 February 2009, 18:21 
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/874/1050874/nvidia-trying-x86-chip


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 9, 2009)

okay i get it now, it dates back to the 80s tho i know that
via has a license but they are non transferable i know this coz nvidia wanted to buy via to get its license but couldnt and they wouldnt sell eitherway

does ibm have one and how is it forcing intel?

either way im gonna stick an am3 in an am2+ board, most likely the x3 720be


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone know if the X4 910 will be released within the next couple weeks? I'm going PII and would like to snag a AM3 one if possible. Will the price be cheaper/same as the 920?


----------



## Kei (Feb 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey man. Have you seem that Gigabyte board anywhere yet? The Asus board supports AM3, but it is NOT DDR3. It is currently available.



Relax my man, the ASUS board you're talking about is not the same board in the picture. ASUS is releasing multiple versions of the M4 board just like the M3 boards. The AM3 version is the one displayed in the picture names the M4A79*T*, the board you're thinking of that's already available is the M4A79....no "T" which is what they're using this time to designate the DDR3 board. You can already buy both versions of the M4 non "T" verions at newegg.

I'm waiting on the T version to be priced and released before I decide my AM3 plans. I'm thinking right now though that I'll end up with the 925 processor and the ASUS board, but time will tell once they are available. 

Kei


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> okay i get it now, it dates back to the 80s tho i know that
> via has a license but they are non transferable i know this coz nvidia wanted to buy via to get its license but couldnt and they wouldnt sell eitherway
> 
> does ibm have one and how is it forcing intel?
> ...


I am not sure how IBM forced Intel to release the x86 to AMD but what I do know is IBM has strong influence.

Somehow IBM, Micro$oft and Intel are intertwined with each other. They basically have the market by the balls and control the PC industry. But IBM will never (IMO) let AMD fail because Intel is too strong, AMD is needed to control Intel and to create choice and competition. Nvidia on the other hand lol, well once Intel releases there Larrabee Graphics Processor, Nvidia will unfortunately be squeezed out of the market which is why they really want a x86 CPU. 

Intel will be the creators of the new upcoming PlayStation 4 for SONY.
ATI/AMD will be the creators of the new upcoming XBOX 3 for Micro$oft.
Not sure about Nintendo's new upcoming console but it won't be Nvidia building it.


----------



## Soparik2 (Feb 9, 2009)

all those interested in AM3 925 CPU's pm me 

what i mean is i will have mine soon  maybe you can too


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2009)

*Phenom II 925 Overclocking!*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1161903


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2009)

That was a complete tease! And, it's been nearly a month ago too


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2009)

Firing Squad:  AMD's AM3 CPUs: Phenom II X4 810 and Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition



> ASUS M3A78-T (790GX)
> *4GB (4x1GB) OCZ DDR2 PC2-8500 Platinum*
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295
> ForceWare 181.20
> ...







GURU3D:  AMD Phenom II X4 810 and X3 720BE review (AM3) 


> Graphics Cards: GeForce GTX 280
> Memory: *2048 MB (2x1024MB) DDR2 CAS4 @ 1066 MHz Dominator Corsair (5-6-6-15)*.
> Power Supply Unit: Enermax Galaxy 1000 Watt (DXX PCIe 2.0 model)
> Monitor: Dell 3007WFP - up to 2560x1600
> ...







[H]: Phenom II Gets Affordable with DDR3 & AM3


> AMD: Phenom II X3 720 and X4 810 – ASUS M4A79T Deluxe, BFGTech 280 GTX OC, *2 x 2GB Corsair CM32048-1600C7DHXIN.*
> Intel: Core 2 Q8200 and Core 2 QX9770 – ASUS Rampage Extreme, BFGTech 280 GTX OC, 2 x 2GB Corsair TRX3X6G1600C8D.
> Intel: Core i7 920 – ASUS P6T6 Deluxe, BFGTech 280 GTX OC, 2 x 2GB Corsair TRX3X6G1600C8D.
> Common Components: Koolance EXOS 2 & CPU-345 water block water cooling system – Intel 80GB SSD – Western Digital 150GB HD – Thermaltake 1200W PSU.








Hexus: AMD brings full force of Phenom II to bear with AM3 chips
Testbed




Hot Hardware: AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE and X4 810 Processors
Testbed




InsideHW: AMD Phenom II X4 810: DDR3 vs. DDR2 


> *We managed to overclock Phenom II 810 on default voltage at 3.4GHz, but we could achieve better results if we had BIOS that wasn’t in beta version*
> Motherboard 1: DFI Lanparty DK790 FXB-M2RS, *Kingston HyperX DDR2 1066  CL4 5-5-16-18 2T @2.0v*
> Motherboard 2: Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P, Kingston Value RAM DDR3 1333 CL6 6-6-18-18 1T @1.6v
> Graphics: 	 XFX GeForce 9600 GS 710 MHz core, 1755 MHz shaders, 2100 MHz RAM
> Processor: 	 AMD Phenom X4 810  2600 MHz core 2000 MHz NB/L3, overclocked 3400 MHz core, 2100 MHz NB/L3


In reviews like this I would really like to see DDR3 1600 (if possible).  This review tells us that DDR3 1333 is as good as DDR2 1066, something we should know by now.  The only real gains are in Crysis/Crysis Warhead.  Furthermore, AM3 motherboards aren't there yet.  Expect a bios to improve performance on DDR3 within a month or 2.



 Literature: 
using DDR3 1600 ram


> Our test-machine consists of:
> Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H / BIOS F3
> AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition
> MSI 9800GX2
> ...








Overclockers Club: AMD Phenom II 720 and 810 AM3 Review


> *  Processor(s): AMD Phenom II X3 720, AMD Phenom II X4 940, AMD Phenom X4 9850
> * Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H
> * Memory: *Mushkin Redline XP2 8000 2 x 2 GB 5-5-5-12*
> * Video Card : NVIDIA GTX 260 (216)
> ...






Tom's Hardware: Socket AM3: AMD's Phenom II Gets DDR3 : Introduction 


> Asus M4A79T Deluxe (790FX/SB750) Socket AM3
> Asus M3A78-T (790GX/SB750) Socket AM2+
> Asus Rampage II Extreme (X58/ICH10) LGA 1366
> Intel DX48BT2 (X48/ICH10) LGA 775
> ...





When looking at these reviews bare in mind that the AM3 bios still needs refinement when using DDR3.  This is why you aren't seeing a lot of reviews using DDR3.  Hopefully, we will see improvements in about a month or so.  What is impressive so far are the X3 variants.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice find. 
Seems all CPU's perform quite well in the gaming benchmarks including the Intel CPU's. What's interesting is the non-gaming benchmarks.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2009)

What impressed me the most are the X3 variants.  AM3 motherboards still need to get their bios refined so the synthetic benchmarks only show what's been said before, the bios needs to be fixed.  However, having said that it's clear that so far at it's cheaper cost, it's still a great buy IMO.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2009)

Lets not forget that the AM3 CPU currently reviewed is the 810 (which has 4megs of cache).  Not the 910 and 925 PIIs using a AM3 setup (at least I haven't noticed).


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2009)

Well the motherboards costs about the same price as the AM2+ motherboards. The DDR3 ram is what's expensive. I don't see getting anything less than DDR3-1600 which costs a lot.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 15, 2009)

*AM3 trickling in*

X3 CPUs 

GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P

ASUS M4A79T Deluxe

GIGABYTE GA-MA790FXT-UD5P


----------



## Super XP (Feb 15, 2009)

The Gigabyte has a better layout vs. the ASUS in terms of features (One extra expansion slot etc.) But I don't trust Gigabyte mobo's anymore, they are way too slow in releasing bios updates for them and refuse to resolve mobo issues in a speedy fasion.

The ASUS M4A79T Deluxe AM3 is identical to the AM2+ ASUS M3A79T Deluxe version. It's still a solid motherboard by Asus but its too bad they didn't offer more.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 16, 2009)

Alright. I've nearly got my AM3 build planned.

So far I'll be grabbing a Phenom II X3 720BE (this is a definite).
4GB (2x2GB) of G.Skill HZ's 1600Mhz (7-7-7-18)

The board however is....well a mystery. I just don't know what to get. I'm not a fan of Asus, this Biostar has pissed me off with it's poor layout, and gigabyte is out completely.

Anybody got any links or information on upcoming AM3 DDR3 boards?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 16, 2009)

Truthfully the ASUS M4A79T Deluxe AM3 is most likely your best bet for an awesome/stable Gaming & OC'ing board. I have the AM2+ equivalent and couldn't be happier. I used to have a the high end AM2+ Gigabyte board, but taking more than 5 months to resolve board issues (Still not resolved ) just don’t work for me. There bios update/tech support also stinks.

Go Asus IMO. DFI and Sapphire are the other two which have AM3 boards coming out, but I am not a fan with the layouts, they seem sort of lazy with lacking features.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 16, 2009)

Let me ask you something then. Can you change the tRFC in the BIOS on your Asus? If not then I don't want one.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 16, 2009)

If my memory serves me well, you can change ANYTHING that has to do with RAM. But I will check just to make sure O.K.
By the way what is so important about this tRFC?


----------



## Darknova (Feb 16, 2009)

Super XP said:


> If my memory serves me well, you can change ANYTHING that has to do with RAM. But I will check just to make sure O.K.
> By the way what is so important about this tRFC?



tRFC is very important to running RAM at higher speeds. JEDEC specs say that at 800Mhz it should be set to 105ns, of course better spec RAM can run at 75ns (such as my Black PI). Running at 1200Mhz, it's virtually impossible to get a tRFC of less than 127.5ns, if you try to set it less you will get memory errors galore.

This was a real problem with earlier Asus 939 and AM2 boards, especially the ones that didn't allow you to change tRFC, as they set each RAM slot to different tRFCs, so lots of RAM compatibility problems were for this very reason.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Let me ask you something then. Can you change the tRFC in the BIOS on your Asus? If not then I don't want one.



No worries on that friend, tRFC has been selectable on ASUS boards for a long while now. I use it on my M3A32-MVP Deluxe and all the boards I've set up for others who's systems I've built.

tRFC is selectable from 75ns up to 327ns so no problems there. The only ram setting that I wish was still selectable is the Max Latency setting which I haven't seen selectable on a board since the M2 series boards. 

Kei


----------



## Darknova (Feb 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> No worries on that friend, tRFC has been selectable on ASUS boards for a long while now. I use it on my M3A32-MVP Deluxe and all the boards I've set up for others who's systems I've built.
> 
> tRFC is selectable from 75ns up to 327ns so no problems there. The only ram setting that I wish was still selectable is the Max Latency setting which I haven't seen selectable on a board since the M2 series boards.
> 
> Kei



Thank you for that  I'm glad to see they finally sorted that out. I had to RMA a number of Socket A and 939 Asus boards because of that problem. Finally replaced them all with Abit and I've never looked at Asus again.

If it comes down to it I will get an Asus board, but for now I'm waiting to see what Foxconn comes up with, hopefully a new Quantum Force board heh.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2009)

No problem friend, I hate when options are taken away that I believe to be pretty crucial to system setup.

ASUS has been my favorite company for a long time now. Those Gigabyte boards look very tempting price wise and they're kinda pretty as well (shockingly), but I know better so I'll buy the ASUS the first time.

My M3A32 has been magical since I've owned it and the M4A79T for sure is even better so I already know what to expect, not to mention it's beautiful too. 

I'd like to see the DFI board too, but it's a 99% chance I'm going with the ASUS again as usual.

Kei


----------



## Darknova (Feb 16, 2009)

Heh, as long as it runs well with G.Skill HZs then it's definitely an option 

Still, waiting for more AM3 boards to come out (and for me to get a steady income lol). I want to see what they come up with.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea, me too I'd like to see an ASUS GX AM3 board and the AM3 925 to be released as well.

Kei


----------



## Super XP (Feb 17, 2009)

Your WISH is my command 

*AMD Phenom II X3 710 2.6GHz Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Processor Model HDX710WFGIBOX - Retail*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103648

*ASUS M4A78T-E AM3 DDR3 AMD 790GX ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail *
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366

*AMD Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz 3 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Black Processor - Retail*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103649


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2009)

my new rig parts

720BE and i have another 945ES OTW
ASUS M4A78T-E
aeneon xtune 2x1GB DDR3 1333 CL8
probably a 4850X2


----------



## Super XP (Feb 17, 2009)

Why not go for tighter 4GB memory like the OCZ Platinum DDR3-1600 4GB kit at 7-7-7 timings? It also costs cheap too.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Why not go for tighter 4GB memory like the OCZ Platinum DDR3-1600 4GB kit at 7-7-7 timings? It also costs cheap too.



find it for $7 thats what i ended up paying for those Aeonons


----------



## Sonido (Feb 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey man. Have you seem that Gigabyte board anywhere yet? The Asus board supports AM3, but it is NOT DDR3. It is currently available.



Didn't you sell off your Phenom II?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Your WISH is my command
> 
> *AMD Phenom II X3 710 2.6GHz Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Processor Model HDX710WFGIBOX - Retail*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103648
> ...



A lot of the new AM3 boards and CPU's are really cheap.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 21, 2009)

More AM3's to come I am sure. I just hope AMD comes out with that DDR3 memory controller fix so that we can use all memory slots at DDR3-1333 and 1600.


----------

